# Leckere Schleienrezepte



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

Da ich in meinem Teich einige gut abgewachsene Schleien habe, möchte ich natürlich auch ganz gern mal probieren, wie der grüne Fisch so schmeckt...

Deshalb her mit euren leckersten Schleienrezepten!:q


----------



## djoerni (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

schleie paniert gebraten schmeckt top! schleie blau oder gegrillt ist auch legger! Schön mit Kartoffelsalat:l Geräuchert sollen sie auch gut schmecken. Das habe ich aber noch nicht probiert. Je nach Gewässer ein paar Tage wässern wie Karpfen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*



djoerni schrieb:


> schleie paniert gebraten schmeckt top! schleie blau oder gegrillt ist auch legger! Schön mit Kartoffelsalat:l Geräuchert sollen sie auch gut schmecken. Das habe ich aber noch nicht probiert. Je nach Gewässer ein paar Tage wässern wie Karpfen!




Ah! Super Digger!

Dann werd ich das nächste Mal zwei/drei testweise zum Essen einladen...:q

Wenn ich die braten will, dann muss aber die Haut runter, oder?#c


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ah! Super Digger!
> 
> Dann werd ich das nächste Mal zwei/drei testweise zum Essen einladen...:q
> 
> Wenn ich die braten will, dann muss aber die Haut runter, oder?#c



Wenn das Fleisch knusprig werden soll, schon, ansonsten nicht.
Brätst du die Schleien mit Haut, kannst du die nach dem Braten, ohne Verlust von Fleisch, ganz locker abziehen, geht gerade bei Schleie super leicht.:l


----------



## djoerni (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

die haut kannst du wie bei forellen auch mitessen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*



djoerni schrieb:


> die haut kannst du wie bei forellen auch mitessen!



Stimmt, das hätte ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen.
Ansonsten haben die Schleien in Sachen Zubereitung und gewissen Eigenschaften, vieles mit Regenbogenforellen gemeinsam, so dass Forellenrezepte ruhig für Schleien genommen werden dürfen:
- lassen sich gut filetieren
- kleine Schuppen
- Haut kann man mitessen
- schmeckt gebacken, paniert oder geräuchert einfach nur genial
- verhältnismäßig festes Fleisch
- keine xy- Gräten wie die Brachsen und andere Friedfische
- nicht sehr fett


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

Dachte halt nur die Tierchen zu häuten wegen dem garstigen Schleim!

Aber wenn ihr sagt, mit Haut braten geht ab, dann mach ich das so...

Bin doch so'n oller GernknuspriggebrateneHautEsser!!!


----------



## schadstoff (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

vllt findest du hier noch was nützliches..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=3061


Ansonsten mein Tipp ... wie Karpfen frittiert im Bierteig ! :k

Oder das hier das hab ich aUCH SCHON AUSPROBIERT UND WAR SEHR LECKER

http://www.grillsportverein.de/grillrezepte/rezept/schleien-mit-kaese-00008472.html

#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

Hmmm, da gibt's ja echt Einiges, was sich lecker anhört.

Danke dafür!!!#6

Scheinbar scheint Schleie ja wirklich ganz gut zu schmecken!


Werd mal berichten, was ich für ein Gericht als Erstes anteste...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dachte halt nur die Tierchen zu häuten wegen dem garstigen Schleim!...



Den Schleim streifst du mit dem Messer ab und gut ist das.
Abgesehen vom Schleim abstreifen, behandelst du sie, um sie beim küchenfertig zu machen, wie Forellen.


----------



## schadstoff (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

Die Schleie ist ein hervorragender Speisefisch aber schmeckt dennoch nur sogut wie das Wasser aus der sie stammt ! also wenn dein Teich sehr Schlammig ist würd ich dir raten sie vorher 2-3 Tage ohne Futter aber mit Wasserwechsel in deiner Badewanne schwimmen zu lassen.
So wird das auch mit sicherheit was, das du nicht abgeschreckt wirst es nocheinmal zu Essen.

Ißt du Karpfen ?

#h


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Die Schleie ist ein hervorragender Speisefisch aber schmeckt dennoch nur sogut wie das Wasser aus der sie stammt ! also wenn dein Teich sehr Schlammig ist würd ich dir raten sie vorher 2-3 Tage ohne Futter aber mit Wasserwechsel in deiner Badewanne schwimmen zu lassen.
> So wird das auch mit sicherheit was, das du nicht abgeschreckt wirst es nocheinmal zu Essen.
> 
> Ißt du Karpfen ?
> ...




Der Teich hat definitiv super gutes Wasser und Schlamm ist auch nicht viel drin.

Hab noch ne 200l Regentonne am Teich.
Die werd ich voll Bachwasser machen und die dann trotzdem ein paar Tage darin schwimmen lassen...:q

Den letzten Karpfen hab ich filetiert und kalt geräuchert.
Dann noch ne Honig/Senfsoße und die Familie konnt gar nicht mehr aufhören zu futtern...|rolleyes


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

Hallo Dirk,
probier mal Schleie heiss geräuchert!
Köstlich!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> probier mal Schleie heiss geräuchert!
> Köstlich!



Das ist der Oberhammer schlechthin, da könnt ich mich reinlegen:vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

Na, jetzt hab ihr mich soweit!|rolleyes

Dann geht's heut Abend nochmal zwei Stündchen auf Grünfischpirsch...

Wollte eh am WE räuchern!:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

Wenn ich bei mir ein Schleiengewässer hätte, wäre ich dort Stammgast, aber hier haben die meisten Gewässer übermäßig viel Besatzkarpfen und die Schleien sind daher super selten geworden.


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

Karpfen hab ich nur 3-4 drin.
Sind noch vom Vorbesitzer und dürfen ihr "Gnadenbrot" fressen.
Werde auch keine besetzen!

Dachte eigentlich, dass die Schleien nicht wirklich gut abwachsen, da relativ kaltes Wasser.
Aber scheinbar gedeihen die echt gut.
Vor zwei Jahren sind die so mit ~20cm reingekommen und jetzt haben sie so 30-35cm!

Werden so an die 25 Stück drin sein, wenn alle überlebt haben.


----------



## bacalo (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*

Moin Dirk,

probier mal Schleien in Alufolie:

Zutaten:
4 Portionsschleien um die 300 gr.
3 Zwiebeln
2 Knoblauchzehen
50 gr. Dörrfleisch
2 EL Margarine
1 Bund Dill
1 Bund Petersilie
50 gr. Kräuterbutter
(Estragon und Basilikum nach Geschmack)

Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Dörrfleisch kleinschneiden und in der Margarine 10 Min. dünsten. Dill und Petersilie hacken(nicht Haken) und mit der Kräuterbutter dazugeben. Gereinigte Schleien trocken reiben und innen und außen mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
Mit der Masse füllen, einzeln in Alufolie wickeln und gut verschließen. Die Fische auf ein Backblech legen und im mittleren Einschub 50-60 Minuten in der Bratröhre bei 175° garen.
Dazu gibt es frisches Stangenweißbrot und trockenen Frankenwein. 
Ich bevorzuge einen jungen Silvaner Kabinett.

Guten Appetit

Peter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*



bacalo schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> probier mal Schleien in Alufolie:
> 
> ...



Am Donnerstag ist bei mir kinderfreier Angeltag angesagt mit Vollaustattung am See, Vorbereitungen laufen schon seit Tagen und wenn ich auch nur eine Schleie erwische, werde ich das mal ausprobieren.:vik:
Ansonsten gibts danach bestimmt wieder zwei Karpfen im Rauch, meine Nachbarn warten schon drauf und reiben sich die Hände.|supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Leckere Schleienrezepte*



bacalo schrieb:


> Moin Dirk,
> 
> probier mal Schleien in Alufolie:
> 
> ...



Am Donnerstag ist bei mir kinderfreier Angeltag angesagt, mit Vollaustattung am See, Vorbereitungen laufen schon seit Tagen und wenn ich auch nur eine Schleie erwische, werde ich das mal ausprobieren.:vik:
Ansonsten gibts danach bestimmt wieder zwei Karpfen im Rauch, meine Nachbarn warten schon drauf und reiben sich die Hände.|supergri


----------

